# how to dye caps?



## zzbliss (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Dip Dyed shirts?*

hi i have a question about dyes...the thing is i have a couple of caps that i want to print on there white i dont like the color so i want to dye them crazy colors...because i cant seem to find the colors that i want in the market like hot pink etc....so does anybody know how i can dye the caps that i have or send it somwhere...like i noticed that ed hardy has very hot colors for caps does anybody know what there doing and what the process is for a vendor...etc....and for some reason i dont seem to know how find the post a new thread thing at this forum....thanx


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Dip Dyed shirts?*



zzbliss said:


> and for some reason i dont seem to know how find the post a new thread thing at this forum....


If you go to the forum you want to post the thread in, there's a big "Post New Thread" link at the top and the bottom of the thread list. Once you're in the sub-forum (rather than the site front page) you can't miss it.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Dip Dyed shirts?*



zzbliss said:


> hi i have a question about dyes...the thing is i have a couple of caps that i want to print on there white i dont like the color so i want to dye them crazy colors...because i cant seem to find the colors that i want in the market like hot pink etc....so does anybody know how i can dye the caps that i have or send it somwhere


You can send them to a dye house. This is one that was mentioned a while back: losangelesdye.com

They will probably require a minimum # order, so if you just want a few caps that's not the best option.

You can also dye them at home with fabric dye, but you might screw up your washing machine.


----------

